# Estamos sufriendo otra invasión de los ultracuerpos con lo de Shakira



## Blackest (Jueves a la(s) 7:47 PM)

Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"

Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"

















Me siento como en la película de la invasión de los ultracuerpos.

Todos al unísono poniendo a Shakira como una puta ama cuando es alguien bastante patético

En vez de pasar página y seguir la regla del contacto cero se dedica a hacer una cancion insultandole a él y a su novia.

Alguien así ya demuestra que es una yegua perdedora sin dignidad por mucho que se las de de femme fatale. una tia que esta por encima de su ex, no se pone a hacerle canciones insultandolo. No eres una superhembra si después de cortar te pones a hacerle canciones demostrando que no has podido superarlo.


Lo mejor de la canción es la letra diciendo que la otra, es un twingo y ella un ferrari o comparandola con un casio mientras que ella es un rolex.

Para poner en contexto este es el ferrari/rolex








Y esto es a quien llama "casio/twingo"










Encima diciendo "aunque me llores no voy a volver contigo" como si el quisiera volver con ella, teniendo al pibonazo que acabo de poner.

Patetico, es una vieja que no asume que ya tiene 45 años y que ha sido superada por las 20 añeras que obviamente estan mas buenas que ella, en vez de asumirlo y pasar pagina, quedandose con lo bueno de todos estos años, se dedica a soltar mierda convencerse a si misma que es una hembra alfa y que la chica mas joven y atractiva por la que Piqué la dejó es el casio.


Lo de este país con los NPCs es increible, una tia de 45 años metiendo mierda a un ex y pataleando porque la ha dejado por otra mas joven, haciendose la tipa dura y la malota, llamando casio a una tia que es 22 años mas joven y que esta como un queso y en vez de correr un tupido velo de vergüenza ajena, todos los putos bots de este pañis dandole la razón y ¿fingiendo? que ese comportamiento es un comportamiento de puta ama. Todos, al unísono.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Jueves a la(s) 7:48 PM)

puta idiocracia de mierda para TARADOS


----------



## DigitalMarketer (Jueves a la(s) 7:49 PM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



La de la segunda foto es puta o que?
Por qué una camarera de discoteca subía fotos en lencería a Instagram?
Repito, es puta?


----------



## Dmtry (Jueves a la(s) 7:50 PM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



Quién coño quiere un Ferrari teniendo ese Twingo...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (Jueves a la(s) 7:50 PM)

Cómo siempre la mujer sale diciendo lo que quiere de un hombre y el hombre ni muuuu....por qué así es esto .


----------



## ULTRAPACO (Jueves a la(s) 7:51 PM)




----------



## Segismunda (Jueves a la(s) 7:51 PM)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La de la segunda foto es puta o que?
> Por qué una camarera de discoteca subía fotos en lencería a Instagram?
> Repito, es puta?



Es una FULL-ANA (no confundir con SLUTONA).


----------



## Opty (Jueves a la(s) 7:54 PM)

Más tonto que esos npc es el burbujero que se cree que todo ésto no está preparado y que habrá un suculento contrato dónde pique se lleve un buen pellizco y todos ganen


----------



## El asistente de Echenique (Jueves a la(s) 7:57 PM)

Si fuese un hombre el que escarnece públicamente así a una mujer, a estas horas ya habría intervenido el Ministerio de Igualdad y ya tendría una citación judicial.

Me da muchísimo asco Piqué, pero en estos momentos es cuando se debería poner en práctica el equivalente masculino a eso que llaman "sorodidad". No voy a llegar al punto de defender a ese mamarracho, pero lo lógico es los hombres nos descojonaramos de la histeria de la loca del coño con rasgos de psicópata esa,en lugar de pagarle las fantas.

Nos tocan a uno y no tocan a todos y tal...


----------



## Funcional (Jueves a la(s) 8:00 PM)

Por este camino auguro a Shakira un futuro muy negro, en el ministerio de Igualdad con el pelo morado y rodeada de fetos lesbianos.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (Jueves a la(s) 8:03 PM)

En el principal, con dos cojonazos. 

Al icnore.


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (Jueves a la(s) 8:05 PM)

Estas rodeado de subnormales. Hoy toca reaccionar a la loca toxica de sakira y decir uhhhh vaya zasca, ayer tocaba lo de brasil y decir no se puede atacar la democracia, la semana que viene sera el cambio climatico y decir como seguimos asi nos cargamos el planeta, quiza el mes que viene sea el covid y decir si es que no hemos aprendido nada.
Lo mejor es no ver tele ni tuiter ni nada y viviras mas feliz.


----------



## amigos895 (Jueves a la(s) 8:05 PM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"


----------



## Papo de luz (Jueves a la(s) 8:06 PM)

pero no le dedicó ya la canción esa de quien bien actuas?


----------



## bebe (Jueves a la(s) 8:08 PM)

Paloma Cuevas, esa si demostró dignidad cuando el yayo se fue con la colegiala. Nada de pataletas con sintetizador, en plan choni escocida.


----------



## Crancovia (Jueves a la(s) 8:10 PM)




----------



## Pepito of the palotes (Jueves a la(s) 8:14 PM)

¿Quién es Shakira? ¿Un forero?

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## bocadRillo (Jueves a la(s) 8:15 PM)

No tengo ni puta idea de qué va esto y pienso quedarme sin saberlo


----------



## Furymundo (Jueves a la(s) 8:15 PM)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (Jueves a la(s) 8:18 PM)

Hasta el Xokas se ha convertido en un NPC descerebrado más y ha llamado a Shakira "diosa":


----------



## Blackest (Jueves a la(s) 10:09 PM)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Hasta el Xokas se ha convertido en un NPC descerebrado más y ha llamado a Shakira "diosa":



El xokas cada vez da mas asco, de ir rollo punky politicamente incorrecto ahora va de NPC mas cuando para los pogres siempre va a ser un "machista"


----------



## Manteka (Jueves a la(s) 10:42 PM)

Chakira y el pike son parte del show para entretener al borrego


----------



## Kartoffeln (Jueves a la(s) 10:44 PM)

Hoy en el curro todos los chochos revolucionados con la cancioncita de marras.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Jueves a la(s) 10:46 PM)

vaya megamierda que es el reggeton y el hip hop
asesina de pique LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
ni que fuera el asesinato de 2pac, biggie o easy E
putapenicos sorbelefas, todos los streamers son unos menosmola certificados, al mismo nivel que los raperillos reggetoneros estos que se creen kurtis blow

los metia a todos en una jaula con los perros de michael vick para que les comieran los cojones en vivo a todos, foreal


----------



## superloki (Jueves a la(s) 10:52 PM)

Shakira y Piqué son la versión hispana de Will Smith y Chris Tucker... pan y circo pal pueblo para que estén entretenidos...


----------



## Poseidón (Jueves a la(s) 10:52 PM)

Y tu le das publicidad con tu mierda de tema. COmo otro CM de mierda mas.

Anda y a cagar, acomplejado.


----------



## McRotor (Jueves a la(s) 10:52 PM)

La payopony se acaba cerrar todas las puertas de cualquier tio famoso...

...ni dios se la va querer pinchar y arriesgarse a verse en una de las letras de la charocolombiana.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Jueves a la(s) 10:52 PM)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Hoy en el curro todos los chochos revolucionados con la cancioncita de marras.



han descubierto todos lo que es un diss track, en pleno año 2022
pero no fue una pista buena
no fue el no vaseline de ice cube
ni el hit them up de 2pac
fue una de shakira
que demigrante es todo, derroyicionante, atroz y sobre todo demoniaco


----------



## Lord Vader (Jueves a la(s) 10:56 PM)




----------



## Capitán Walker (Jueves a la(s) 10:59 PM)

Y ahora qué pasa con esta canción hoygan?


----------



## Infierno Existencial (Jueves a la(s) 11:01 PM)

Sois putapenicos. La nueva guarra de piqué es una españorda botija asquerosa y esa foto es puro retoque y photoshop. Shakira por otra parte es una vieja zumbada.

En cualquier caso la nueva guarra solo vale para usar de váter y cubo de semen durante un periodo corto y luego mandarla a la mierda, ella gana la fama de puta que le corresponde y ya


----------



## Komanche O_o (Jueves a la(s) 11:05 PM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



Pues otro Biego que no asume wue ya tiene 44 años y que ha sido superado por los 20añeros que obviamente estan mas buenos que el, en vez de asumirlo y pasar pagina, quedandose con lo bueno de todos estos años, se dedica a buscar joven citas como un Biego verde...


----------



## Komanche O_o (Jueves a la(s) 11:07 PM)

Shakira está como un quesito    y hay que ser MUY INCEL PAJAS CALCETIN para llamarla charo...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (Jueves a la(s) 11:19 PM)

estan aplaudiendo lo que seria violencia de genero si lo hiciese un hombre, y dejando claro que el feminismo es supremacismo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Jueves a la(s) 11:32 PM)

La Clara como sea tan lista como parece, le pedirá derechos de imagen y se llevará la mitad de lo que ingrese por la canción.

Siempre y cuando contrate a un abogado norteamericano y no le hará falta saber cantar para hacerse rica.


----------



## Dj Puesto (Jueves a la(s) 11:37 PM)

NO he escuchado la canción ni pienso hacerlo, confirmo todo los lobotomizados hablando de este tema, que vidas más tristes tiene la gente... además que esto ya no es música ni es nada, es vamos a crear polémica y a vender a costa de ello, todo es circo en esta era. Y en vez de preocuparse de mejorar sus vidas de mierda y de lo que les roban se entretienen con las vidas de gente que en caso de penuria los usaría de leña para el fuego.


----------



## Primitivo (Jueves a la(s) 11:37 PM)

Se volvió loca la anciana, tras que le hacen el favor de dejarle 2 hijos, se queja.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Jueves a la(s) 11:40 PM)




----------



## frenlib (Jueves a la(s) 11:40 PM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



Mis 10


----------



## HARLEY66 (Jueves a la(s) 11:41 PM)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


>



jojojojo se te ve escocidito...


----------



## kdjdw (Jueves a la(s) 11:43 PM)

Es de risa todo.

Que Piqué siendo guapo, rico, famoso, se liara con esa mora-pancha enana 10 años más vieja y fea de cojones es de risa. Los catalanes son subnormales y lo hacen todo por el dinero.

Que haya tenido hijos con ese monstruo es de risa. Que se divorcie y se vaya con una puta de 20 es lo suyo pero el engendro de 45 años rabia y le hace una canción de panchita mora vengativa humillada y todo el gitanerío cotilla patrio se pone de parte de la vieja porque sí. Porque es mujer y el malo es el chulazo que se va con la joven jajaja.

Puta la vieja, puta la joven y tonto de los cojones el catalán.


----------



## davitin (Jueves a la(s) 11:43 PM)

Pero a ver, aquí todo el mundo está ganando pasta con la separación....sakira con las canciones tiene más popularidad que nunca, los you tubers esos por qué saben que este tema está candente entre las tordas y les hace ganar visitas y los cm de este foro lo mismo abren hilos por qué saben que meterse con una torda atrae visitas.


----------



## BAL (Jueves a la(s) 11:44 PM)

Algo gordo están tapando q menuda expansión la mamarrachada preparada esta


----------



## SNKO (Jueves a la(s) 11:46 PM)

BAL dijo:


> Algo gordo están tapando q menuda expansión la mamarrachada preparada esta



Lo de los grillos quiza? 

El tema de la pancha y el indepe listillo canta a la legua. Poco masones son los dos para creerse nada.


----------



## frenlib (Jueves a la(s) 11:48 PM)

"Hola miamorsito, es que yo soy la joven y bella que no has querido valorar, mira de lo que te pierdes miamol"













GÑÉEEE


----------



## Gotthard (Jueves a la(s) 11:48 PM)

bebe dijo:


> Paloma Cuevas, esa si demostró dignidad cuando el yayo se fue con la colegiala. Nada de pataletas con sintetizador, en plan choni escocida.



Y esa si que es un Ferrari de mujer. Y seguro que sabe hacer lentejas... o decirle al servicio como tiene que hacerlas.








Y según se comenta está con Luis Miguel, el cantante mexicano, con mas dinero que pesa. 

Ni una voz mas alta que otra y eso que el torero derroido la humilló e hizo el ridiculo a mas no poder transformandose en un shorteen como su novia.

Una dama.


----------



## brotes_verdes (Jueves a la(s) 11:48 PM)

Parafraseando a las feministas, parece que la tal Shakira "no ha sabido gestionar la infidelidad" de Pique.

Al Miki Nadal, por hacer lo mismo, lo condenaron por viogen. 

¿Porque hay una vara de medir diferente entre Shakira y Miki Nadal? Espero que haya una severa condena a Shakira por ofender el honor de Pique.

Y tambien espero que Shakira pague lo que debe a Hacienda


----------



## frenlib (Jueves a la(s) 11:49 PM)

Ahora recuerdo muy bien ese curso de género del trabajo donde la charo sacerdotisa decía que las relaciones de hombres mayores con mujeres jóvenes era una forma de "abuso sexual".


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (Jueves a la(s) 11:50 PM)

El que le escribió la canción es forero:


----------



## BAL (Jueves a la(s) 11:52 PM)

SNKO dijo:


> Lo de los grillos quiza?
> 
> El tema de la pancha y el indepe listillo canta a la legua. Poco masones son los dos para creerse nada.



Mm si, bien tirado. lo de los grillos, es bastante gorda y ni mu


----------



## pamplinero (Viernes a la(s) 12:00 AM)

Shakira...








La "otra"...


----------



## Lego. (Viernes a la(s) 12:00 AM)

davitin dijo:


> Pero a ver, aquí todo el mundo está ganando pasta con la separación....sakira con las canciones tiene más popularidad que nunca, los you tubers esos por qué saben que este tema está candente entre las tordas y les hace ganar visitas y los cm de este foro lo mismo abren hilos por qué saben que meterse con una torda atrae visitas.



El que abre el hilo es el único que no ve un euro 

Lo que me ha llamado la atención es la moda de poner thumnails con el careto del youtuber con cara de gilipollas, la boca abierta como una muñeca hinchable y los ojos abiertos como si les estuviesen enculando con un bate.

Le he preguntado al propio youtube y es porquecreen que así los videos funconan mejor, pillan más visitas del público espongiforme, que es el más numeroso. O no...


----------



## Mabuse (Viernes a la(s) 12:08 AM)

Así, a bote pronto el casio tiene una estructura ósea bastante mejor que la del Rolex. A los cincuenta lel casio va a estar bastante mejor que el Rolex ahora.


----------



## pamplinero (Viernes a la(s) 12:16 AM)

Gotthard dijo:


> Y esa si que es un Ferrari de mujer. Y seguro que sabe hacer lentejas... o decirle al servicio como tiene que hacerlas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1325959
> 
> ...




Ufff, tremendisima jaca.
El caballo tambien le va a juego.


----------



## BogadeAriete (Viernes a la(s) 12:21 AM)

El juego esta entre una mediomora medio tiraflechas biega enmurada.
Un lazi forrado expateabalones 
una betaza catalana jovencita.
Y mucho rencor....

PERO QUE PUTA MIERDA DE MUNDO ROSA, JODER, ES QUE DA ASCO,


----------



## McRotor (Viernes a la(s) 12:29 AM)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Y ahora qué pasa con esta canción hoygan?



Es la hipocresia de las mujeres...

Ella se enchocha de un joven alto (que es lo que hace mojar las bragas a las retacos) y le da la patada a su pareja...

Pero no pasa nada jijijiji, es normal jijijiji, es una mujer empoderada...

...pero eh! que si se lo hacen a ellas es un cabron machirulo por que se va con una yegua más joven.

Ya es mayorcita para entender que lo de milfonas con pasta solo funciona con tios sin pasta.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (Viernes a la(s) 12:29 AM)

Chaquir0 parece que no puede soportar que la p0lla de piqué quiera coñitos jóvenes y jugosos y no el suyo. Pero tiene que entender que va para 50, y una relación como la que tenían ellos no iba a ningún lado.


----------



## Euron G. (Viernes a la(s) 12:33 AM)

bebe dijo:


> Paloma Cuevas, esa si demostró dignidad cuando el yayo se fue con la colegiala. Nada de pataletas con sintetizador, en plan choni escocida.



Pero es que eso es una Señora, de las que enseñan su casa en el hola. TOP. Con la que se fue era una instagramerilla del 3 al cuarto como hay chorrocientas. Ahí el que salió perdiendo fue el yayo, ya que utilizas esa expresión tan cómica xD


----------



## SexyVIcky (Viernes a la(s) 12:37 AM)

bebe dijo:


> Paloma Cuevas, esa si demostró dignidad cuando el yayo se fue con la colegiala. Nada de pataletas con sintetizador, en plan choni escocida.



Llevo un rato acordándome de Paloma y el torero con la influencer.
El único que hizo un poco el ridiculo fue el al subirse al carro de los vídeos chorras con la chorti en Instagram.Desde mi punto de vista,se veía claramente que a este hombre se le había pasado el arroz de las redes digitales.

Paloma se mantuvo discreta,alejada de la vida pública y sin dar escándalos ni salidas de tono.
Muy bien,elegante y con saber estar.


----------



## _Random_ (Viernes a la(s) 12:44 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



La de la segunda foto no es con quien está Piqué, la cual es bastante fea, una tía del montón. Lo que no quita que la cantante sea otro craco.


----------



## Miguelae (Viernes a la(s) 12:48 AM)

Opty dijo:


> Más tonto que esos npc es el burbujero que se cree que todo ésto no está preparado y que habrá un suculento contrato dónde pique se lleve un buen pellizco y todos ganen



Venía a poner esto..... Totalmente de acuerdo. Ha ganado 21 millones de dólares en dos días con la cancioncita. Esto da morbo a la gente y aprovecha antes que la gente se olvide.

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Clin Isbu (Viernes a la(s) 12:54 AM)

Se juntan varias cosas para que todos los NPCs estén comiéndole el culo a la panchita tarada.

1- Es pancha, todos los subnormales panchos están de su parte.
(Si ella fuera española y él fuera pancho las opiniones serían diferentes, se mofarían de ella)

2- Es pancha, todos los youtubers/influencers españoles están de su parte, la mayoría de su público es pancho y no quieren ser funados,
TODOS son unos comepollas de panchos.

3- Es mujer, todas las bigotudas están de su parte.
(Aunque sea contradictorio, ya que insulta a otra mujer)

Esto hace que la corriente sea pro-Shakira.

Todo esto ya pasó hace años con Belén Esteban,
idolatrada por charos y resto de bigotudas,
aunque fuera maleducada, ignorante y se dedicara a rajar de su ex y su sustituta.

O más recientemente con Rociito.

Vivimos en un país de retrasados mentales.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (Viernes a la(s) 12:57 AM)

Deja a una enana pancha de 46 tacos por una bien hecha de 22.

Buen cambio, o qué. 

MENSAJITO


----------



## Lammero (Viernes a la(s) 12:59 AM)

Sucknormales reaccionando a las reacciones de otros sucknormales...
Han inventado el Perpetuum Sucknormale, infinite prolefeed content


----------



## ANS² (Viernes a la(s) 1:00 AM)

vaya revote se ha pillado la biega


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (Viernes a la(s) 1:03 AM)

Bueno, esto es lo normal si eres artista. Te pasa algo y aprovechas para sacar dinero de ello creando una canción/película/libro, etc.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (Viernes a la(s) 1:08 AM)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La de la segunda foto es puta o que?
> Por qué una camarera de discoteca subía fotos en lencería a Instagram?
> Repito, es puta?



Tiene doble personalidad.

Es zorra y cobra a la vez.


----------



## JuanKagamp (Viernes a la(s) 1:14 AM)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Si fuese un hombre el que escarnece públicamente así a una mujer, a estas horas ya habría intervenido el Ministerio de Igualdad y ya tendría una citación judicial.



Ejemplos los hay unos cuantos...








Miki Nadal: esta es la condena que cumplirá por vejaciones a su esposa


La Justicia se ha pronunciado y Miki Nadal deberá realizar 20 días de trabajos comunitarios tras la batalla judicial con Carola Escámez.




www.semana.es





Es decir, te castigan por insultar en la intimidad a una puta que te ha puesto los cuernos y si eres mujer puedes insultar a tu ex publicamente (que seguramente la ha dejado por charo enmurada de mierda) y lo que hay son risas y memes. Lo peor es que los mismos manginas son los que dicen cosas como que _egggque chaquira eh mucha muger pa pique gñeeee, ole tus ovarios shakira gñeeeee. _Y todavía peor es cuando esto lo dicen muchos que dicen defender los derechos del hombre, nacionalpagafantas vamos... haciéndole el caldo gordo a feministas y rojos de nuevo.

Un hombre al que le ponen los cuernos lo tiene que gestionar bien y joderse, una mujer tiene carta blanca para ir a por él y joderle la vida entre risas de manginas y charos. País de pagafantas de mierda.


----------



## blefaritis (Viernes a la(s) 1:16 AM)

Al final es un negocio del que ambos pillarán$$, pero ella mucho más. A mí me parece que se ha dejado en ridículo y que esa canción en sí misma es una mancha en su carrera musical pese a todo el dinero que le pueda aportar.


----------



## Murnau (Viernes a la(s) 1:32 AM)

A esta petarda la escuchaba cuando no lo hacía nadie. Hasta tenía el pelo negro, así que llevará más tinte que los ríos de desagüe de inditex. Cuando empezó a ser medio "famosa" ya perdió cualquier interés musical. Y tampoco es que fuera la pera en su momento de desconocida.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (Viernes a la(s) 1:32 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



No deja de ser un puto crío que ha dejado a su mujer con 2 hijos por ahí.

Lo mismo lo hacen las tías ojo.


----------



## Digamelon (Viernes a la(s) 1:37 AM)

Los foreros con criterio escuchamos @LoBellver y su nuevo temazo:


----------



## Mentalharm (Viernes a la(s) 1:41 AM)

Hay días en los que el suicidio se presenta prometedor


----------



## .AzaleA. (Viernes a la(s) 1:45 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...





No entiendo del todo tu queja, pero sólo puedo decir:


*¡¡BRvvvTAL mi Shaki!!* Nostalgia de mi preadolescencia. Que alguien le diga que vuelva al cabello negro, e imitar a Alanis Morriset, en vez de hacer la basura de música que hace.


----------



## AssGaper (Viernes a la(s) 2:07 AM)

Eso esta más pactado que el Pacto de Varsovia entre SAkira y Pike para ganar pastuka.

La clave esta en lo de Ibai, que come de la mano de pique por meterlo en la kings league. No se va a reir de su jefe.









Qué es la Kings League de Ibai y Piqué y cuáles son sus diferencias con el fútbol tradicional


La competición que no le gusta a Javier Tebas y de la que más hablan los jóvenes



sevilla.abc.es


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (Viernes a la(s) 2:08 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



Ya veremos cómo estará la de 20 tantos cuando llegue a la edad de Shakira y sobre todo si aguantará a Piqué hasta el final


----------



## .AzaleA. (Viernes a la(s) 2:09 AM)

McRotor dijo:


> La payopony se acaba cerrar todas las puertas de cualquier tio famoso...
> 
> ...ni dios se la va querer pinchar y arriesgarse a verse en una de las letras de la charocolombiana.




¿Qué es un payopony? 

Lo que tiene que hacer Sahki es dedicarse a sus hijos, volver al cabello negro y componer canciones decentes. Ya encontrará otro semental. 

La verdad es que no me gusta nada el giro que dió a su carrera musical esta mujer. Con lo seria que era en su juventud.


----------



## Panko21 (Viernes a la(s) 2:11 AM)

Mierda de canción y mierda de sociedad


----------



## Profesor Paul Vazo (Viernes a la(s) 2:12 AM)

Lo de la gente que le afecta el tema Shakira-Piqué, todo bien?


----------



## .AzaleA. (Viernes a la(s) 2:20 AM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Es de risa todo.
> 
> Que Piqué siendo guapo, rico, famoso, se liara con esa mora-pancha enana 10 años más vieja y fea de cojones es de risa. Los catalanes son subnormales y lo hacen todo por el dinero.
> 
> ...




  La verdad es que no quito razón, aunque los insultos sobran. Me parto con el culebrón.

¿Y decías? Ya le gustaría a la otra tener algo de curvas, cabeza y valores idealistas:





Este vídeo creo que es de cuando conoción al Pikémon. Ni tan mal:


----------



## Dave Bowman (Viernes a la(s) 3:05 AM)

Es que no solo ha tenido esa repercusión en internet, si no que es que han hablado de ello en el telediario! Seguro que lo de comer harina de grillos se les ha quedado fuera de tiempo o interés como para salir en las noticias. En fin...


----------



## ElMayoL (Viernes a la(s) 3:07 AM)

La primera canción tuvo gracia. Pero y’a cansa.


----------



## Divad (Viernes a la(s) 3:27 AM)

Para las risas


----------



## matias331 (Viernes a la(s) 4:04 AM)

quien es Shaquira?.......Burbuja suknormal secction


----------



## Mabuse (Viernes a la(s) 4:13 AM)

Bueno, pero el pibón de las fotos en lencería no es la niña esa.
Es una influencer de esas.






Aparecieron las verdaderas fotos de Clara Chía Marti, la nueva novia de Gerard Piqué: la historia de la farsa | TN


Un grupo de fans de la joven que conquistó el corazón del defensor del Barcelona difundió varias imágenes en las redes sociales. Sin embargo, eran postales robadas del perfil de una chica que vende contenido erótico.




tn.com.ar


----------



## Raul83 (Viernes a la(s) 4:14 AM)

Alien Vs Predator


----------



## Bibliotecario* (Viernes a la(s) 4:22 AM)

Muy bien pero que pague lo que debe.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rulifu (Viernes a la(s) 4:53 AM)

Por fin un post con criterio


----------



## Sibarita (Viernes a la(s) 5:19 AM)

Está monetizando la separación.

Tenía la carrera musical un poco de capa caída y esto ha sido un relanzamiento.

Parecéis nuevos algunos.


----------



## NIKK (Viernes a la(s) 6:07 AM)

Creo que saki se está pasando un poquito.


----------



## Apretrujillos (Viernes a la(s) 6:20 AM)

Chakira haciendole la cortinita de humo al Biruelo, a ver si se va de rositas del puro que le he metido la AEAT.


----------



## etsai (Viernes a la(s) 6:30 AM)

Los que nos sentimos como en una Matrix rodeados de NPC's somos los que no nos hemos enterado de esta movida y además nos importa una mierda.


----------



## Comandante otto (Viernes a la(s) 6:48 AM)

Que es puto marketing!!!
Con esta canción y toda la publicidad va a ganar más dinero que nunca.En todo el puto mundo se habla de esto.
Rencor tendrá no lo dudo,pero que esto es puramente por pasta lo tengo clarísimo


----------



## No tengo ni idea de nada. (Viernes a la(s) 6:50 AM)

Carnaza y distracción para la borregada después de Navidad. Este país no cambia. Mucho postureo pero sigue siendo un patio de vecindad.


----------



## Javiser (Viernes a la(s) 6:56 AM)

Lo mejor de la puta canción es esto:

"Cero rencor, bebé, yo te deseo que te vaya bien con mi supuesto reemplazo"


Cero rencor dice la puta pedorra                   

Si es un catálogo de bilis . Le falta cantarlo llorando


----------



## el ejpertoc (Viernes a la(s) 7:01 AM)

Si es un tío el que canta la canción a su expareja mujera, le cae la del pulpo


----------



## HitlersKarma (Viernes a la(s) 7:14 AM)

Lo mejor de la cancioncilla es que es un buen detector de NACIONALPAGAFANTAS. QUe casi todos los hombres se hayan posicionado con Chakira ya demuestra que es un país de pagafantas que se merecen las leyes de Viogen por huelebragas.


----------



## geflow (Viernes a la(s) 7:29 AM)

Yo tb estoy alucinando que no se hayan dado cuenta del ridiculo que esta haciendo la vieja


----------



## Pepeprisas (Viernes a la(s) 7:35 AM)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> vaya megamierda que es el reggeton y el hip hop
> asesina de pique LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
> ni que fuera el asesinato de 2pac, biggie o easy E
> putapenicos sorbelefas, todos los streamers son unos menosmola certificados, al mismo nivel que los raperillos reggetoneros estos que se creen kurtis blow
> ...



Joder, monje entendido nada de lo que pones


----------



## Ratona001 (Viernes a la(s) 7:43 AM)

La época de esa torda ya pasó.

Con eso solo consigue dar asco.

Ha pasado de cantar descalza pese a vivir en una mansión. Uniceff y toda ese teatro.

A salir despechada con 1 Kg de maquillaje y una peluca como diciendo "mira lo buena que estoy" como si eso fuese suficiente. 

Al Piqué ese le veo muy simplón típico que no tiene ganas de dramas. Y a la otra la veo loca del coño que no quiere retirarse y dejar paso a otras. Tipo Madona


----------



## Xaki-navaja (Viernes a la(s) 7:44 AM)

Básicamente, estrategia de marketing misándrica para vender más .
Como si la Panchita y el furgolista no se habrán follado lo que han querido y mucho más...


----------



## Cicciolino (Viernes a la(s) 7:54 AM)

Emparejarse con una mona cheetah pantxita como Shakira o con un niño mimado tolondrón como Yeri es haber fracasado a todos los niveles...


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (Viernes a la(s) 7:57 AM)

Putin, la bomba joder.
Que mi pais no se levanta en masa por el latrocinio normalizado sin consecuencias de la PPSOE.
*Pero si por Shakira/Pique *

Putin, joder...
*Y LA BOMBA PA CUANDO!?*


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Viernes a la(s) 8:03 AM)

que bodrio de tema, cuando la industria musical se come al artista


----------



## Paddy McAloon (Viernes a la(s) 8:09 AM)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Me da muchísimo asco Piqué, pero en estos momentos es cuando se debería poner en práctica el equivalente masculino a eso que llaman "sorodidad".



Sácate la polla de la boca antes de hablar. 









Sororidad - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## PA\BE (Viernes a la(s) 8:09 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> Me siento como en la película de la invasión de los ultracuerpos.



_¿Cuál es el presupuesto del Ministerio de igualdad para 2023?_
_El presupuesto de Ministerio de Igualdad para 2023 aumenta un 9%, *alcanzado la cifra histórica de 573 millones.* En términos consolidados se incrementa en 47 millones de euros, un 9% más que los aprobados en 2022. Además, la partida en políticas contra las violencias machistas llega a los 320 millones de euros, llegando a un 56% del total._

¿A qué piensan que va destinado el dinero del Ministerio?
¿A solucionar algún problema? - No.

VA DESTINADO A CREARLOS.
Y esta es la n-ésima psyop que lo demuestra.


----------



## Narcofeijoo (Viernes a la(s) 8:10 AM)

Los bots ya se os dijo 1 tio maneja toda la red


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Viernes a la(s) 8:13 AM)

Buen marketing de los responsables de la canción, un producto musicalmente pauperrimo hecho rentable.


----------



## maru80 (Viernes a la(s) 8:14 AM)

Pues dejar a Shakira por Clara... Piqué demuestra inmadurez.

No os ha pasado, que os han dejado por otra persona que al lado vuestro es un 0??? Eso da bastante rabia, traicionado/a. Prefiero a una novia independiente, con su carrera profesional, a una cría que no tiene oficino, ni beneficio.

Es que vaya aburrimiento de relación. Shakira se está lucrando con la ruptura, eso es verdad.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (Viernes a la(s) 8:15 AM)

Porque ahora todos los youtubers salen con la boca abierta y cara de paralisis cerebral en sus portadas?


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Viernes a la(s) 8:16 AM)

Twitter es un nido de esquizofrénicos, rojazos, maricones y tarados varios 

No se ni cómo podéis tener cuenta ahi


----------



## Pajarotto (Viernes a la(s) 8:25 AM)

Yo tampoco me explicó el cambiazo de Piqué. XD

Pero sí, DEP EN RIP PIQUÉ. jajaja. Tiene que estar jodídisimo en su casa reventando a la zorrita con la carne que rebota y que huele a coco y vainilla. Uff que mal trago la cancioncita de mierda asquerosa esa que no tiene ni melodía ni ritmo ni nada para el Pique. Qué mal lo debe estar pasando por favor.


----------



## Kabraloka (Viernes a la(s) 8:25 AM)

las charos demuestran lo que son: comedoras compulsivas de chorradas, ya sea sálvame o temitas musicales 

si la canción la hubiese hecho un hombre, ya estarían todas bramando contra él. Verdad ireno?


----------



## Mongolo471 (Viernes a la(s) 8:26 AM)

Me recuerda a Elisa Beni


----------



## Albion (Viernes a la(s) 8:28 AM)

Pues esta noche le habrá pegado una buena follada a su chorti y asunto arreglado.


----------



## uberales (Viernes a la(s) 8:29 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



A mi lo que me llama la atención no es que insulte al tío y saque una canción para monetizarlo, es que ataca a ella. Eso es la demostración total de que está jodidísima...


----------



## Covid Bryant (Viernes a la(s) 8:31 AM)

La npcedada se emociona con estas chorradas, la realidad charira 46 la chía 23.


----------



## mxmanu (Viernes a la(s) 8:33 AM)

Que dices, que no tiene rencor, que lo dice en la canción     

Hay que reconocer que el rolex va a saber sacarle partido a la situación.


----------



## KriBBaXX (Viernes a la(s) 8:35 AM)

Ella engaño al hijo de de la Rúa con Piqué. Espero q haga alguna canción contando lo fresca q fue.


----------



## kiko33 (Viernes a la(s) 8:36 AM)

Me lo imagino destrozado junto a su twingo de 22


----------



## Willvanperez (Viernes a la(s) 8:39 AM)

Sharika puta vieja y resentida


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (Viernes a la(s) 9:04 AM)

maru80 dijo:


> Pues dejar a Shakira por Clara... Piqué demuestra inmadurez.
> 
> No os ha pasado, que os han dejado por otra persona que al lado vuestro es un 0??? Eso da bastante rabia, traicionado/a. *Prefiero a una novia independiente, con su carrera profesional, a una cría que no tiene oficino, ni beneficio*.
> 
> Es que vaya aburrimiento de relación. Shakira se está lucrando con la ruptura, eso es verdad.



Te voy a hacer una pregunta pero vaya por delante que no es mi intento molestarte, sino tratar de ayudarte con el pensamiento crítico.

La pregunta es molesta pero necesaria: ¿Ganas mas de 3k netos al mes, todos los meses?

No hace falta que me respondas, pero si que lo pienses, porque te ayudará mucho en la vida.

Repito: No voy con mala intención.


----------



## POTEEEEEENCIA DIOHHH MIO (Viernes a la(s) 9:04 AM)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo tampoco me explicó el cambiazo de Piqué. XD
> 
> Pero sí, DEP EN RIP PIQUÉ. jajaja. Tiene que estar jodídisimo en su casa reventando a la zorrita con la carne que rebota y que huele a coco y vainilla. Uff que mal trago la cancioncita de mierda asquerosa esa que no tiene ni melodía ni ritmo ni nada para el Pique. Qué mal lo debe estar pasando por favor.



No se macho, pero esas fotos de modelo de la clarita no sé si serán fake, porque no se parecen en nada.sino son fake tienen kilotones de Photoshop
La clara chia está buena, mucho mejor que la enana cuarentona obviamente, pero tampoco es gran cosa para lo que puede optar pique, que se podía estar follando ultramodelos ucranianas o letonas en plan Fernando Alonso


En las fotos naturales parece una tía bastante normalilla .mejor que Shakira, si.que se le daba, también.pero no es un megapivon


----------



## Paisdemierda (Viernes a la(s) 9:14 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



Putos niños rata von bocas abiertas como ojetes de chapero en vídeos, que asco/vergüenza dan, sobre todo el chochogordo de Ibay.


----------



## porromtrumpero (Viernes a la(s) 9:19 AM)

Esta cara lo resume todo


----------



## Javier.Finance (Viernes a la(s) 9:28 AM)

Veo que muchos habláis sin saber la historia.
Piqué ha utilizado el dinero que tenían juntos, para contratar a una tia en la misma sociedad y follársela en la misma casa de shakira.
Imagina que tu novia se folla a otro tio en tu misma puta casa y encima pagas su salario.
Además de presuntamente haberle dejado pufos con hacienda, por el ego de ser "empresario" y no solo futbolista.
No se trata de marujeo, se trata de análisis psicológico de un posible sociópata, que incluso se rumorea, que sigue intentando molestarle.
Sin embargo, veo que actuáis sin tener ni puta idea y solo desde el odio por ser mujer. Igual que las feminazis.


----------



## Autómata (Viernes a la(s) 9:31 AM)

Desde su cuenta de instagram un conocido humorista le pedía CONCIENCIA DE CLASE  a Shakira por el tema de hacienda , los señores de la barra del bar de mi barrio después de cuatro vinos tienen más cabeza. 
Que hagan doblajes de animales y de payasos y que no salgan de ahí.


----------



## Javier.Finance (Viernes a la(s) 9:36 AM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Es de risa todo.
> 
> Que Piqué siendo guapo, rico, famoso, se liara con esa mora-pancha enana 10 años más vieja y fea de cojones es de risa. Los catalanes son subnormales y* lo hacen todo por el dinero.*
> 
> ...



Ese es el tema.

Shakira tenía* más contactos que Piqué*, más dinero y *montaron una sociedad juntos*.
*Piqué se folla a una empleada* con el dinero de los dos y en la presuntamente en *casa de shakira*.
La sociedad se queda con deudas *dejando empufada a shakira* con hacienda.
*Se ha estado follando a una "vieja" por más fama, más dinero y querer ser empresario.*

La gente se cree que es un tema solo de "se ha follado a una joven" es un "marujeo", está "dolida."
No, es un análisis de un *perfil de persona narcisista, como el de Maje*, solo que a menor nivel.
Se ve mucho ego en la mayoría de jugadores "famosos", quieren ser un florentino perez, ya no se conforman con ser estrellas de fútbol.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (Viernes a la(s) 9:38 AM)




----------



## etsai (Viernes a la(s) 9:41 AM)

¿Piqué está saliendo con una chica sin piernas?

Eso dice mucho de el. 
Grande Piqué.


----------



## geflow (Viernes a la(s) 9:44 AM)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Ese es el tema.
> 
> Shakira tenía* más contactos que Piqué* y *montaron una sociedad juntos*.
> *Piqué se folla a una empleada* con el dinero de los dos y en la presuntamente en *casa de shakira*.
> ...



Pensar que la panchita Shakira tiene mas contactos en España que Piqué, que viene de una familia de la alta burguesía catalana, es una gilipollez. De hecho me extraña que en Kosmos y en cualquiera de sus empresas ella haya aportado nada decisivo. 

El pufo de hacienda lo tiene por haber mentido a Hacienda con la fecha en la que declaro haber empezado a vivir en España, no tiene nada que ver con la sociedad que tenían a medias. Supongo que es muy empoderada salvo para los temas de impuestos que ella no sabia nada, infanta's stile. 

Mira que el subnormal de Piqué me cae mal, pero es que los planchabragas sois peores.


----------



## Adicto (Viernes a la(s) 9:53 AM)

geflow dijo:


> Pensar que la panchita Shakira tiene mas contactos en España que Piqué, que viene de una familia de la alta burguesía catalana, es una gilipollez. De hecho me extraña que en Kosmos y en cualquiera de sus empresas ella haya aportado nada decisivo.
> 
> El pufo de hacienda lo tiene por haber mentido a Hacienda con la fecha en la que declaro haber empezado a vivir en España, no tiene nada que ver con la sociedad que tenían a medias. Supongo que es muy empoderada salvo para los temas de impuestos que ella no sabia nada, infanta's stile.
> 
> Mira que el subnormal de Piqué me cae mal, pero es que los planchabragas sois peores.



Enterate bien, Shakira no es una panchita más, es la panchita más deseada por todas las familias de la ex-alta burguesía catalana... porque no sé si sabrás que ya no hay de eso en cataluña, eso se lo fundieron en 1 generación y ahora todos están sin un puto duro porque el dicho de abuelo trabajador, padre señorito y nieto pordiosero es la mayor realidad de este puto mundo.
Shakira si quiere puede tener el teléfono de cualquier catalán que quieras y ese catalán le pondría el culo sólo por el privilegio de que se lo pateara Shakira.
Ese fue el motivo por el que un futbolista del barcelona con 10 años meneos se emparejo con Shakira. ¿Qué contactos necesito?

P.D.: Te falta calle.


----------



## Javier.Finance (Viernes a la(s) 9:57 AM)

geflow dijo:


> Pensar que la panchita Shakira tiene mas contactos en España que Piqué, que viene de una familia de la alta burguesía catalana, es una gilipollez. De hecho me extraña que en Kosmos y en cualquiera de sus empresas ella haya aportado nada decisivo.
> 
> El pufo de hacienda lo tiene por haber mentido a Hacienda con la fecha en la que declaro haber empezado a vivir en España, no tiene nada que ver con la sociedad que tenían a medias. Supongo que es muy empoderada salvo para los temas de impuestos que ella no sabia nada, infanta's stile.
> 
> Mira que el subnormal de Piqué me cae mal, pero es que los planchabragas sois peores.



En Miami (USA) tiene más contactos y tiene una carrera profesional más larga.
*No se trata de ser un planchabragas por no odiar a todas las tías, sois igual que las feminazis.*
Es el hecho de imaginarse que tu novia, mete un tio en tu puta casa y se lo follle, con el dinero de los dos.

Estáis cegados por el odio.


----------



## Saco de papas (Viernes a la(s) 9:58 AM)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Veo que muchos habláis sin saber la historia.
> *Piqué ha utilizado el dinero que tenían juntos, para contratar a una tia en la misma sociedad y follársela en la misma casa de shakira.*
> Imagina que tu novia se folla a otro tio en tu misma puta casa y encima pagas su salario.
> Además de presuntamente haberle dejado pufos con hacienda, por el ego de ser "empresario" y no solo futbolista.
> ...



Bueno lo que han hecho las mujeres siempre.

Expoliar al marido, colocar una viogen falsa y quedarse con la casa para follarse a otro...

no?


----------



## Javier.Finance (Viernes a la(s) 10:01 AM)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Bueno lo que han hecho las mujeres siempre.
> 
> Expoliar al marido, colocar una viogen falsa y quedarse con la casa para follarse a otro...
> 
> no?



No, eso sería bastante cabrona, este caso es peor.
En este caso, es como si se folla al jardinero o al fontanero, que ha pagado el tio en su propia casa.


----------



## davitin (Viernes a la(s) 10:08 AM)

Murnau dijo:


> A esta petarda la escuchaba cuando no lo hacía nadie. Hasta tenía el pelo negro, así que llevará más tinte que los ríos de desagüe de inditex. Cuando empezó a ser medio "famosa" ya perdió cualquier interés musical. Y tampoco es que fuera la pera en su momento de desconocida.



El único disco bueno que ha sacado fue el de "Donde están los ladrones", después de eso ya todo basura.


----------



## Jotagb (Viernes a la(s) 10:10 AM)

Cosas de panchos.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (Viernes a la(s) 10:10 AM)

Decir esto en España es predicar en el desierto...


----------



## Julc (Viernes a la(s) 10:13 AM)

A ver si me sale un grano de pus y me hago un canal de youtube donde lo pincho.


----------



## Antaras (Viernes a la(s) 10:14 AM)

Todo internet, hasta las Inteligencias Artificiales tienen un sesgo algorítmico para denigrar al hombre en pro de la mujer. Incluso las voces de las IA y navegadores suelen ser femeninos cuando una mujer ni en mil años inventaría algo así. La pagafantada hace de caja de resonancia.


----------



## Lechuga verde (Viernes a la(s) 10:17 AM)

Tipica latina celosa, que asco de tia y doble asco por haber estaso con un subnormal como el retrasaso ese


----------



## Jotagb (Viernes a la(s) 10:23 AM)

Y así es como una mujer te jode la vida, Pique con esto está hundido porque además tendrá a las feministas en contra que le jodieran todos los contratos con empresas. Por mi que se joda el chulo putas.


----------



## SEVEN (Viernes a la(s) 10:25 AM)

Blackest dijo:


>



Casio G-Shock, para darle bien duro


----------



## victor_crowley (Viernes a la(s) 10:26 AM)

otra muestra mas de la subnormalidad que domina nuestra sociedad de hoy en dia...


----------



## SEVEN (Viernes a la(s) 10:31 AM)

Por cierto, Piqué no necesita sacar una canción, todas las princesas ya tienen para ellas solas un álbum que sacó Pink Floyd en 1979.


----------



## treblinca (Viernes a la(s) 10:36 AM)

Piqué se ha liado con una tía que está con él por dinero al 98% seguro. Y Shakira no estaba por ese motivo porque gana mucho más. También sabía cuando se casó que su mujer tenía 10 o 12 años más. Es un tolai y un bobo, encima sus hijos, que al final es lo más importante, se le van a miles de KM. Jugada maestra del blaugrana.


----------



## sonsol (Viernes a la(s) 10:42 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



Atontado como vas a comparar a una mujer que es la madre de tus dos sanos y guapos hijos, que ha trabajado tanto y conseguido tanto, que habla idiomas, que ha estudiado aún estando forrada y se cuida físicamente con una mindungui que se tiñe de rubia para destacar un poco y es una guarra rompe matrimonios??


----------



## (Némesis) (Viernes a la(s) 10:47 AM)

De verdad esto va en el subforo de economía?


----------



## Sansonuro (Viernes a la(s) 10:49 AM)

Hay que reconocer que tiene su gracia. La twingo está muy buena, si, pero hay que ser un poco subnormal para dejar a la Shakira por un cuerpo. Ahora veremos cómo Piqué el "empresario", el conseguidor, el halcón de los negocios, se las arregla sin su ada madrina. La Shakira tiene 5 idiomas y dos carreras, es una máquina de hacer dinero. Eso, sí, la tipa ha demostrado ser un poco cortita al juntarse con el tonto del Piqué, un tipo sin estudios, pijo, más vago que la madre que lo parió y además indepe... Pero tío, has tenido suerte; te ha tocado la lotería. ¡¡¡Aprovéchalo, idiota!!!! Nada. Tontolculo. A ver cuánto tiempo te dura tu fortuna. Mal te veo.


Por cierto, ¿nadie capta la ironía cuando dice "vas acelerao, dale despacio... aaaaaah"?  Tener un twingo así para que se le cale nada más iniciar la marcha


----------



## tocafa (Viernes a la(s) 10:52 AM)

Yo también la hubiera cambiado por una jovencita y lo haría continuamente.
El más inteligente en esto es Leonardo Di Caprio.
Shakira no sabe el dicho de que el débil se venga, el fuerte perdona y el inteligente ignora.
La mejor forma de joder a una persona que te ha jodido es ignorarla. Recordadlo.


----------



## EGO (Viernes a la(s) 10:52 AM)

Lo que estas es sufriendo la invasion de los ultracuerpos por los rojos y tu hablando de una putilla despechada.

Te han colado esta semana lo del pienso de grillos,el presidente rojo en el TC y la retirada de cargos de sedicion a golpistas...pero vosotros preocupados porque los jewtubers hablan de la enana esta de Barranquillas.

Y asi todos caminito de nuestro destino final:


----------



## McLovin (Viernes a la(s) 11:00 AM)

A mi lo que me infla los huevos son las portadas de los vídeos de YouTube en las que el youtuber de turno sale haciendo gestitos....cara de sorpresa abriendo la boca, cara de enfado porque se le ha roto el coche, cara de resignación porque tiene que pagar algo, gesto de apesadumbrado con la mano en la cabeza por algo negativo....ME EXASPERAN esas performances. Video que veo así, vídeo al que no entro.Si además el vídeo va acompañado del título* "xxxxx, no creerás lo que pasó a continuación"* ya me entran ganas de buscar al youtuber y partirle las piernas.

Lo de Shakira aburre ya....escuchas la canción, ves a una tía desesperada y despechada arrastrándose por el fango porque le han puesto los cuernos ji ji ja ja....Y YA. Vale ya con los memes y los gifs y los artículitos....tengo el puto WhatsApp que me echa humo, menos mal que tengo todos los grupos silenciados..


----------



## Lux Mundi (Viernes a la(s) 11:06 AM)

A mi lo que me deja más flipando son las bromas sobre matar a Piqué. 
No es la primera vez que Internet se pone a trolear sobre muertes de famosos y ese famoso acaba muerto un tiempo después. 

Lo hicieron con Michael Schumacher, y aunque muerto no está oficialmente, como si lo estuviera. 

De Paul Walker, Chris Cornell, Chester Benington y otros muertos sospechosos que mueren de forma rara, hicieron estas cosas. 

Shakira es amiga es putita de la élite, lleva en la logia desde que Emilio Stefan le produjo aquel disco "servicio de lavandería" (toma mensaje subliminal del control mental) y sus vídeos son un claro caso de putita de la logia. 
Las cosas que decía de Bill Gates, está metida en sus ONGs, etc. 

Está en el rollo satánico a tope.


----------



## Don_Quijote (Viernes a la(s) 11:07 AM)

Shakira tenía un pase cuando empezó, durante los últimos coletazos del grunge, cuando tocaba la guitarra y su sonido era real. Tocaba con una banda y su voz era genuina.

Después se puso a hacer bacalao y su música se convirtió en algo como de mal gusto.

El efecto autotune ese es horrible... la cancióncica esa, bueno, como cancioncica pop, tiene un pase. Que la chavala será lo que queráis, pero lleva ya muchos años cantando y subida a los escenarios y supongo que en esas décadas algo habrá aprendido. Tiene un pase, pero, vamos, es una canción estándard.


Echo de menos la música tocada por músicos de verdad.


----------



## Lux Mundi (Viernes a la(s) 11:07 AM)

McLovin dijo:


> A mi lo que me infla los huevos son las portadas de los vídeos de YouTube en las que el youtuber de turno sale haciendo gestitos....cara de sorpresa abriendo la boca, cara de enfado porque se le ha roto el coche, cara de resignación porque tiene que pagar algo, gesto de apesadumbrado con la mano en la cabeza por algo negativo....ME EXASPERAN esas performances. Video que veo así, vídeo al que no entro.Si además el vídeo va acompañado del título* "xxxxx, no creerás lo que pasó a continuación"* ya me entran ganas de buscar al youtuber y partirle las piernas.





Joder es que esto es verdad. Todos los youtubers se ponen ahora a hacer esos gestos de gilipollas en las portadas de sus videos.


----------



## cthulhu (Viernes a la(s) 11:08 AM)

Lo va a petar, más de 60 millones de visualizaciones sólo en el canal oficial en poco más de un día. 
Acaba de dejar a Piqué como el tipo más subnormal del planeta para los restos, lo acaba de enterrar y de paso va a ganar
millones a paladas. La canción va directa al número 1 en todas las plataformas.

Esta tía, por mucho que digan, es lista como ella sola.


----------



## Meditador (Viernes a la(s) 11:14 AM)

Puede ser que sea una despechada, pero también se nota que quiere sacar money del tema porque sabe que es dinero más o menos fácil, yo si fuese ella también lo haría, aunque no me sintiese despechada. 

Dicho esto, ya no voy a perder más tiempo en este tema porque da pereza que flipas.


----------



## eufor (Viernes a la(s) 11:15 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"



Me parece a mi que no tienen ni puta idea de como funciona wikipedia......cualquiera puede añadir, modificar o poner lo que le salga de los cojones en cualquier entrada de wikipedia en 5 minutos te das de alta como editor y puedes empezar a poner todas las gilipolleces que te de la gana....eso sí en cuanto se den cuenta de que estas haciendo el idiota te borran todas las entradas pero cuidando un poco lo que modificas puedes dejar majaderías que cuelen por un tiempo.....al estar abierta a cualquiera y como las modificaciones son instantáneas sin pasar por ninguna revisión, wikipedia no es ni será una fuente 100% fiable....


----------



## UpSpain (Viernes a la(s) 11:17 AM)

Panchita enmurada da alaridos de gata vieja quejándose de su ex y todo el mundo aplaude. Que asco de país. Si tuviera media neurona y supiera cuales son sus armas en este país le metía una buena viogen y calladita


----------



## Paguitófilos Remófobos (Viernes a la(s) 11:20 AM)

Segismunda dijo:


> Es una FULL-ANA (no confundir con SLUTONA).



¿Cuál es la diferencia?


----------



## Pajarotto (Viernes a la(s) 11:22 AM)

Joder con la puta canción de mierda, está por todas partes. Que puta pasada. Así que era ésto lo de la diversidad de pensamiento y las opciones ilimitadas de la internec.


----------



## al loro (Viernes a la(s) 11:22 AM)

Os la cuelan pero bien. Vaya montaje se han hecho esa parejita para proponer el supuesto divorcio y no pagar impuestos, que de eso trata todo este circo...hasta el dj rapero ese es amigo de Ibai, el cual es socio con Piqué..


----------



## McRotor (Viernes a la(s) 11:26 AM)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> En Miami (USA) tiene más contactos y tiene una carrera profesional más larga.
> *No se trata de ser un planchabragas por no odiar a todas las tías, sois igual que las feminazis.*
> Es el hecho de imaginarse que tu novia, mete un tio en tu puta casa y se lo follle, con el dinero de los dos.
> 
> Estáis cegados por el odio.



Pensar que una artista mundial en sus giras no se ha calzado cada bailarin mazado que se le pusiera delante es ser muy inocente.

Igual que le dio la patada a su pareja porque se encapricho de un futbolista de 20pocos años en la cuspide de su carrera, alto rubio, ojos azules... amos el prototipo de europeo con el que toda payopony sueña aunque te caigan los millones.

Pues si fue infiel en ese momento lo pudo ser en cualquier otro y es lo que ocurre con las parejas que se forman a partir de infidelidades, siempre sabes que seran capaces de ello.

Aparte la charo sabia perfectamente que Pique es el tipico de niño de papa malote, y quien se junta con malotes sale trasquilada, igual se creia que lo iba a modelar al gusto e iba a beber los vientos por ella siendo una superestrella. jajaja 

Error! 

Pique a parte subnormal le da al coco y tiene pasta para no mendigarse. Sabe que cuando el sea viejo le iban a dar la patada Si o Si, porque es como funciona el mundillo de la farandula y si quieres estar en el candelero no puedes estar con viegos! Ella lo sabe, El lo sabe...

A lo tonto Piqueton le ha sacado dos larvas a una tia que le sobra la pasta por lo que sus hijos van a vivir de puta madre toda su vida...

...y se ha buscado una joven para seguir sintiendose joven, arraigada a su tierra (ni cotiza que shakira en cuanto se retirase del futbol iba querer irse a Miami) y lo más importante en edad de procrear para traer nuevos crios algo que shakira ya tiene más complicado.

Lo espeluznante es la actitud de la tia rebajandose a hacer canciones de sus ex, poca inteligencia demuestra...

...porque si tiene que vender canciones por el morbo es porque cree que su carrera esta en la puta ruina.


----------



## teperico (Viernes a la(s) 11:38 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> Estan todos los NPCs y todos los soys aplaudiendo como focas el gran "zasca" que Shakira le ha hecho a Piqué y no paran de repetir como loros "RIP Piqué" hasta en la wikipedia han cambiado las entradas de Piqué poniendo "asesinado 11 de enero de 2023" y el de shakira "asesina de pique"
> 
> Ya tenemos a varios subnormales haciendo hiperboles y diciendo "wow temazo" "wow puta ama"
> 
> ...



La foto que has puesto no es de Clara.


----------



## kdkilo (Viernes a la(s) 11:41 AM)

ShaCHAROkira esta enfadada porque la han cambiado por una Shortina jajajajajaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 11:46 AM)

*Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)*
Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse






www.abc.es













*TELEGONÍA : El semen del primer macho " fecunda " óvulos inmaduros de la mujer y dejarán su genética en los hijos del siguiente macho*
Increíble: tu hijo puede parecerse a tu ex y no a tu actual pareja - Enamorando.me Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad) Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Viernes a la(s) 11:52 AM)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Joder, monje entendido nada de lo que pones



no pasa nada, ninguno de ellos sabe tampoco quien fue kurtis blow
al final son todos paco martinez soria en la tipica pelicula pero con tatuajes de tragacacas


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Viernes a la(s) 11:54 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)*
> Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse
> 
> 
> ...



todavia me acuerdo la primera vez que pusisteis las fotos esas en burbuja, casi me atraganto y me muero de la puta rision, me caian lagrimones y todo


----------



## Gothaus (Viernes a la(s) 11:57 AM)

Este es el Ferrari que nos quiere vender Shakira:







Ahostiado y quemado, se ha dado contra el muro y ya no te lleva del punto A al punto B. Y que ella nunca fue un Ferrari. Dirá que el otro tiene un Twingo, que no es un Twingo, físicamente es mejor de lo que nunca fue Shakira. Y el "Twingo" sí lo lleva del punto A al punto B. Piqué será un mierdas, ahí no me meto, pero le suda la polla las canciones que haga la otra. Él tiene su vida resuelta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 12:00 PM)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> todavia me acuerdo la primera vez que pusisteis las fotos esas en burbuja, casi me atraganto y me muero de la puta rision, me caian lagrimones y todo



Realmente no nos parecemos a nuestros padres sino a un fenotipo y genotipo heredado generación tras generación desde principio de los tiempos.

Por increíble que parezca, todos los miles de millones de pollos broiler que se comen en el planeta cada año, descienden de un único individuo que se seleccionó hace unas décadas en Estados Unidos con ese fin. 

Por ejemplo las llamadas " razas de perros " o de cualquier otro animal doméstico, son solo la mutación de un individuo en concreto que alguien hace décadas o siglos, le hizo gracia, le gustó o le pareció que podría tener alguna utilidad como herramienta productiva y se dedicó a reproducirlo


----------



## Yomismita (Viernes a la(s) 12:04 PM)

Papo de luz dijo:


> pero no le dedicó ya la canción esa de quien bien actuas?



Y dentro de que ambas canciones son una mierda, aquella estaba mejor.


----------



## CommiePig (Viernes a la(s) 12:08 PM)

si fuera al revés, pike estaría en la carcel por MAHATXISMO


----------



## Alan__ (Viernes a la(s) 12:13 PM)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La de la segunda foto es puta o que?
> Por qué una camarera de discoteca subía fotos en lencería a Instagram?
> Repito, es puta?



La respuesta es obvia...


----------



## Lammero (Viernes a la(s) 12:16 PM)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Joder es que esto es verdad. Todos los youtubers se ponen ahora a hacer esos gestos de gilipollas en las portadas de sus videos.




La galería del Altozano es altamente ahostiable
Aun así me los acabo viendo, mérito tiene el tipo


----------



## skinnyemail (Viernes a la(s) 12:19 PM)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> La de la segunda foto es puta o que?
> Por qué una camarera de discoteca subía fotos en lencería a Instagram?
> Repito, es puta?



Las que se codean con futbolistas si,

Se las ponen los representantes en bandeja


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (Viernes a la(s) 12:21 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)*
> Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente falso...


----------



## Blackest (Viernes a la(s) 12:24 PM)

geflow dijo:


> Yo tb estoy alucinando que no se hayan dado cuenta del ridiculo que esta haciendo la vieja



Pero ¿lo esta haciendo de verdad? Quiero decir, lo esta haciendo pero todo el mundo esta jalaeandola al grito de "wow gritalo hermana" así que ¿relamente está haciendo el ridiculo? Para hacer el ridiculo la mayoría de la gente tiene percibir que lo haces si lo que percibe es que eres la puta ama entonces no lo estás haciendo



Javier.Finance dijo:


> En Miami (USA) tiene más contactos y tiene una carrera profesional más larga.
> *No se trata de ser un planchabragas por no odiar a todas las tías, sois igual que las feminazis.*
> Es el hecho de imaginarse que tu novia, mete un tio en tu puta casa y se lo follle, con el dinero de los dos.
> 
> Estáis cegados por el odio.



Ya viene el tipico tonto de "igual que las feministas" en cuanto se es mas antifeministas ya pasas a ser "igual que las feministas" no tienen otro argumento que ese.

Vaya Piqué le ha puesto los cuernos. Me suda los huevos. Hay muchas parejas en las que hay cuernos y no por ello vamos a ir acosando al corneador. Resulta que lo que nunca es justificacion cuando lo hace una mujer, si lo es cuando lo hace un hombre.
Si lo hace una mujer, pues asi es la vida y no puedes insultar a tu ex por eso.
Pero si el que pone los cuernos es un hombre, entonces se merece que le corten los cojones. Lo de siempre.




sonsol dijo:


> Atontado como vas a comparar a una mujer que es la madre de tus dos sanos y guapos hijos, que ha trabajado tanto y conseguido tanto, que habla idiomas, que ha estudiado aún estando forrada y se cuida físicamente con una mindungui que se tiñe de rubia para destacar un poco y es una guarra rompe matrimonios??



Vaya, ahora resulta que cuando es la mujer la corneada todo eso importa.
Toda la vida escuchando que oye, que asi es la vida si una mujer engaña a su marido con el que ha tenido varios hijos, pues mala suerte y a superarlo campeón, pero si el que engaña es un hombres entonces es una transgresión inadmisible de la sagrada institución del matrimonio. Si por vosotras fuera los hombres tendríamos dejar a nuestras parejas o divorciarnos.




cthulhu dijo:


> Lo va a petar, más de 60 millones de visualizaciones sólo en el canal oficial en poco más de un día.
> Acaba de dejar a Piqué como el tipo más subnormal del planeta para los restos, lo acaba de enterrar y de paso va a ganar
> millones a paladas. La canción va directa al número 1 en todas las plataformas.
> 
> Esta tía, por mucho que digan, es lista como ella sola.



No es lista, es mas tonta que Pichote, todo su exito (con esta canción) se basa en que tiene chocho, un tio de 45 años que llora contra su exmujer porque lo ha dejado por uno de 22 sería visto como un padre de milhouse, fracaso y viejo derrotado, pero como es mujer todo es un "ha enterrado a Piqué, wowow diselo hermana". Lo demás es marujeo nivel Belén Esteban separandose de Jesulín de Ubrique



eufor dijo:


> Me parece a mi que no tienen ni puta idea de como funciona wikipedia......cualquiera puede añadir, modificar o poner lo que le salga de los cojones en cualquier entrada de wikipedia en 5 minutos te das de alta como editor y puedes empezar a poner todas las gilipolleces que te de la gana....eso sí en cuanto se den cuenta de que estas haciendo el idiota te borran todas las entradas pero cuidando un poco lo que modificas puedes dejar majaderías que cuelen por un tiempo.....al estar abierta a cualquiera y como las modificaciones son instantáneas sin pasar por ninguna revisión, wikipedia no es ni será una fuente 100% fiable....



Opinión de cuñado, que nunca ha tocado la wikipedia.
Si editas algo en wikipedia 
1. Hay 500 bots que te tiran atrás cualquier edición
2. Los unicos que pueden editar sin que pase lo anterior son los bibliotecarios, que esos tienen carnet del partido y cojean del mismo pie todos.

Esas entradas no se han modificado sin el consetimiento de estos ultimos.




Pajarotto dijo:


> Joder con la puta canción de mierda, está por todas partes. Que puta pasada. Así que era ésto lo de la diversidad de pensamiento y las opciones ilimitadas de la internec.




Internet es la dictadura ultima, todo está ultracentralizado y quien nadie es no tiene capacidad para hacerse conocerse en la inmensidad, para quien ya parte de una posición de poder esa infinidad de internet juega a su favor.


----------



## Omegatron (Viernes a la(s) 12:25 PM)

A la shakira ni con un palo, ahora, a la otra....


----------



## Ratona001 (Viernes a la(s) 12:31 PM)

maru80 dijo:


> Pues dejar a Shakira por Clara... Piqué demuestra inmadurez.
> 
> No os ha pasado, que os han dejado por otra persona que al lado vuestro es un 0??? Eso da bastante rabia, traicionado/a. Prefiero a una novia independiente, con su carrera profesional, a una cría que no tiene oficino, ni beneficio.
> 
> Es que vaya aburrimiento de relación. Shakira se está lucrando con la ruptura, eso es verdad.



Shakira estuvo envuelta en escándalos fiscales. 

Es una diva que no supera que ya el boom ha pasado y que se debería dedicar a otras cosas. 

La otra al menos parece más tranquila. 
No todo es el físico. No considero que la tía esa sea un cero.


----------



## Ratona001 (Viernes a la(s) 12:32 PM)

KriBBaXX dijo:


> Ella engaño al hijo de de la Rúa con Piqué. Espero q haga alguna canción contando lo fresca q fue.



Foto del tipo ese?


----------



## pepe01 (Viernes a la(s) 12:33 PM)

Blackest dijo:


>



Las fotos son DEMOLEDORAS.
Estupendo post, mis dies y mi thankito.


----------



## Pajirri (Viernes a la(s) 12:35 PM)

aun no escuche esa puta cancion.... que se vaya a tomar x culo la pancha enana esa.


----------



## Sansonuro (Viernes a la(s) 12:36 PM)

Omegatron dijo:


> A la shakira ni con un palo, ahora, a la otra....



Pero tío, que no te enteras. La Shakira ya dejaba al tontolaba que se fuera con una y con otra. No le importaba. Tenía el mejor de los mundos: La Shakira en casa generando pasta gansa y fuera de casa podía follar con quien le saliera del nabo. Pero no, el tolai tenía que mandarlo todo a la mierda. Ahora se ha quedado sin su gallina de los huevos de oro y siendo el hazmereir del planeta. Ya empiezan a cancelarle los contratos que, obviamente, había conseguido gracias a su mujer. Véase el contrato de Kosmos con la Copa Davis.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (Viernes a la(s) 12:46 PM)

A Shakira se la respeta y puuunnntooo


----------



## ironpipo (Viernes a la(s) 1:08 PM)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Joder con la puta canción de mierda, está por todas partes. Que puta pasada. Así que era ésto lo de la diversidad de pensamiento y las opciones ilimitadas de la internec.



El algoritmo está observando


----------



## Otrasvidas (Viernes a la(s) 1:16 PM)

Ya sólo falta que Ministra Rodilleras y su amiga la samoana de huesos anchos den su bendición.


----------



## SrPurpuron (Viernes a la(s) 1:18 PM)

Nos la están colando otra vez as usual.


----------



## SrPurpuron (Viernes a la(s) 1:20 PM)

Blackest dijo:


> El xokas cada vez da mas asco, de ir rollo punky politicamente incorrecto ahora va de NPC mas cuando para los pogres siempre va a ser un "machista"



Se tiene que ganar el favor del público después de sus últimos escándalos. Unos nutren a otros.


----------



## Visilleras (Viernes a la(s) 1:21 PM)




----------



## Gonzalor (Viernes a la(s) 1:21 PM)

Shakira y Piqué me la traen al pairo, pero he cometido el error de poner el video y he aguantado menos de 5 segundos.
¡Que puto horror!


----------



## Otrasvidas (Viernes a la(s) 1:23 PM)

A cambio de contribuir con el Feminismo, te perdonamos tus delitos fiscales 

jijijajajeje


----------



## Sputnik (Viernes a la(s) 1:27 PM)

Hostias y yo con estos pelos!!....


----------



## Baltasar G thang (Viernes a la(s) 1:36 PM)

esta gente en realidad se insulta a si misma
porque si estabas con un anormal como el futbolista, normal no puedes ser
no puedes, asi de simple

luego la cancion, diga lo que diga, no vale una mierda


----------



## fever (Viernes a la(s) 2:01 PM)




----------



## plaka plaka (Viernes a la(s) 2:22 PM)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Hasta el Xokas se ha convertido en un NPC descerebrado más y ha llamado a Shakira "diosa":



¿Por qué sigues a ese tío tú que sueles seguir a culturetas?


----------



## magnificent (Viernes a la(s) 2:28 PM)

Se lo tiene merecido, hace falta ser pringao para que te enganche una hezpañola del montón que no tiene ni culo ni tetas 

Si se los hubiese puesto con la Croata del mundial de Qatar entonces nadie se le mofaria


----------



## Visilleras (Viernes a la(s) 2:30 PM)

fever dijo:


>


----------



## Pajarotto (Viernes a la(s) 2:43 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)*
> Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse
> 
> 
> ...



Llevo hablando de ésto ni se sabe cuánto. 

Por qué os creéis que las buscaban vírgenes?


----------



## ATARAXIO (Viernes a la(s) 2:52 PM)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Llevo hablando de ésto ni se sabe cuánto.
> 
> Por qué os creéis que las buscaban vírgenes?



la pérdida de la virginidad no solo transforma el cuerpo de la mujer para siempre, sino su mente. 

Una mujer que se haya acostumbrado a trivializar el sexo y la promiscuidad como una diversión, jamás será una buena pareja, una buena madre o compañera de vida. 

En su mente siempre flotará el deseo por ese hábito aprendido de la misma manera que un alcohólico aunque deje de beber, lo sigue siendo.


----------



## Dosto (Viernes a la(s) 2:58 PM)

Lo que me parece gracioso es que claramente el que le hizo la letra pudo haberse inspirado en cierta expresión burbujil referida a cierto caso.


----------



## rondo (Viernes a la(s) 2:59 PM)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> Si fuese un hombre el que escarnece públicamente así a una mujer, a estas horas ya habría intervenido el Ministerio de Igualdad y ya tendría una citación judicial.
> 
> Me da muchísimo asco Piqué, pero en estos momentos es cuando se debería poner en práctica el equivalente masculino a eso que llaman "sorodidad". No voy a llegar al punto de defender a ese mamarracho, pero lo lógico es los hombres nos descojonaramos de la histeria de la loca del coño con rasgos de psicópata esa,en lugar de pagarle las fantas.
> 
> Nos tocan a uno y no tocan a todos y tal...



Es que en este momento que te de asco o no es lo de menos,si se lo hacen a pique imagínate a ti o a mi,pique debería denunciarla


----------



## rondo (Viernes a la(s) 3:01 PM)

kdjdw dijo:


> Es de risa todo.
> 
> Que Piqué siendo guapo, rico, famoso, se liara con esa mora-pancha enana 10 años más vieja y fea de cojones es de risa. Los catalanes son subnormales y lo hacen todo por el dinero.
> 
> ...



Pues anda que el sevillano que se lio con Pilar rubio es muy listo


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (Viernes a la(s) 3:08 PM)

Tiene razón. Las mujeres de hoy facturan.
Me acabo de enterar que la nueva zorri se llama clara. Un poco vulgar estarla nombrando, ella estará encantada.


----------



## eufor (Viernes a la(s) 3:09 PM)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Opinión de cuñado, que nunca ha tocado la wikipedia.
> Si editas algo en wikipedia
> 1. Hay 500 bots que te tiran atrás cualquier edición
> 2. Los unicos que pueden editar sin que pase lo anterior son los bibliotecarios, que esos tienen carnet del partido y cojean del mismo pie todos.
> Esas entradas no se han modificado sin el consetimiento de estos ultimos.



Opinión de subnormal profundo que además de no saber como funciona wikipedia no tiene ni puta de lo que hace y es un bot ....mongolo


----------



## Abort&cospelo (Viernes a la(s) 3:49 PM)

Es el marujeo de moda, y como tal, todo el mongolismo atroz y todos los periodistas de pacotilla se ponen las pilas para opinar de un tema tan gilipollas y tan furcio como es este. Lo que esta zorra inmunda cacaree nos tendria que dar igual, porque no es mas que una campaña de marketing hecha por el capitan sidas, sobre un tema ultramierdero, que de no ser por polemicas no lo oiria ni su puta madre.


----------



## Clin Isbu (Viernes a la(s) 4:05 PM)

Sansonuro dijo:


> Pero tío, que no te enteras. La Shakira ya dejaba al tontolaba que se fuera con una y con otra. No le importaba. Tenía el mejor de los mundos: La Shakira en casa generando pasta gansa y fuera de casa podía follar con quien le saliera del nabo. Pero no, el tolai tenía que mandarlo todo a la mierda. Ahora se ha quedado sin su gallina de los huevos de oro y siendo el hazmereir del planeta. Ya empiezan a cancelarle los contratos que, obviamente, había conseguido gracias a su mujer. Véase el contrato de Kosmos con la Copa Davis.



Hazmerreír de los NPCs que aplauden como focas todo lo mainstream,
no veo por ningún lado el ridículo de Piqué,
más bien queda como idiota y resentida la panchita,

Piqué es millonario, no necesita a esa pancha para nada,
ahora resulta que se va a morir de hambre.

Las tonterías que hay que leer de los manginazos.


----------



## Judah Ben-Hur (Viernes a la(s) 4:13 PM)

Cuando pasas de los 30 y ya tienes hijos, dejas de valorar a las mujeres por su físico y las valoras más si te ponen bruto o no. Y eso no se mide por la belleza, se mide viendo si tiene cara de ser una loba en la cama de esas que te piden que les escupas en la cara y le des bofetadas, esas que te piden más y más duro y chillan como locas... todo esto es más interesante que una cara joven y guapa que luego sea un muermazo.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (Viernes a la(s) 4:16 PM)

Yo no sé quien es Shakira. Sé que Piqué es futbolista, porque mi padre es futbolero y lo nombra a veces, pero no sé ni en que equipo juega o que equipos ha jugado antes, y no sé ni que cara tiene, tendría que buscarlo en google y mirar una foto suya para reconocerlo si llegara a tenerlo delante. No sé que ha pasado entre ellos. 

Dar publicidad a esta gente, ya sea para ensalzarlos o para criticarlos supone concederles el privilegio de existir. Yo no se lo concedo. En mi mundo, esa gente no existe, punto.

@Blackest estás haciendo lo que criticas. Estás abriendo la nevera, sacando un trozo de excremento pintado de azul, y comiéndotelo con fruición, diciéndole a todo el mundo cuán bueno está, y qué subnormales son los que comen excremento de otros colores. La verdadera, la única disidencia real y posible, es que toda esa mierda no entre nunca en tu nevera, tu casa, tu vida y tu cabeza. Amargarte y darles publicidad porque han dicho que, o han hecho tal, te convierte simplemente, en un borrego.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Viernes a la(s) 4:27 PM)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Hasta el Xokas se ha convertido en un NPC descerebrado más y ha llamado a Shakira "diosa":



Esos ya son descerebrados ellos que es diferente.


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Viernes a la(s) 4:39 PM)

Antaras dijo:


> Todo internet, hasta las Inteligencias Artificiales tienen un sesgo algorítmico para denigrar al hombre en pro de la mujer. Incluso las voces de las IA y navegadores suelen ser femeninos cuando una mujer ni en mil años inventaría algo así. La pagafantada hace de caja de resonancia.



Busca en Google discriminación masculina, estadísticas o algo parecido, y todas las entradas son sobre la discriminación femenina  , así con todo, como tú dices.


----------



## Llorón (Viernes a la(s) 5:02 PM)

Vieja con el coño seco y lleno de telarañas con el culo en llamas porque ha sido reemplazada por una veinteañera con las carnes más prietas y no es capaz de asimilarlo y pasar página


----------



## porromtrumpero (Viernes a la(s) 5:16 PM)

Autómata dijo:


> Desde su cuenta de instagram un conocido humorista le pedía CONCIENCIA DE CLASE  a Shakira por el tema de hacienda , los señores de la barra del bar de mi barrio después de cuatro vinos tienen más cabeza.
> Que hagan doblajes de animales y de payasos y que no salgan de ahí.



Creo que se de quién habla, vi ese post


----------



## Marca Hispánica (Viernes a la(s) 6:11 PM)

Si Aitana puede dejar a su novio de toda la vida y buscarse otros con más dinero y fama, bien puede Piqué buscarse una más joven. Pensaba que esto estaba asumido en el mundo de la farándula.


----------



## Antiparticula (Viernes a la(s) 6:12 PM)




----------



## perrosno (Viernes a la(s) 6:58 PM)

Dictadura de la mass mierda y laz rrss, por y para retardeds. Vaya futuro de mierda para las nuevas generaciones, ni en la RPC lo harían mejor


----------



## KinderWeno (Viernes a la(s) 7:38 PM)

Joder, con estas historias se ve la cantidad de retrasados que hay en la sociedad, hoy hables con quien hables te saca el tema, es acojonante. Por otro lado a la shakira esta igual hasta se la pela, pero ha visto un pelotazo a raíz del tema que le va a reportar millones y millones y volverá a estar en el candelero en todo el mundo (y de paso jode al otro).


----------



## Pepeprisas (Viernes a la(s) 8:08 PM)

cthulhu dijo:


> Lo va a petar, más de 60 millones de visualizaciones sólo en el canal oficial en poco más de un día.
> Acaba de dejar a Piqué como el tipo más subnormal del planeta para los restos, lo acaba de enterrar y de paso va a ganar
> millones a paladas. La canción va directa al número 1 en todas las plataformas.
> 
> Esta tía, por mucho que digan, es lista como ella sola.



Sisi, ya verás Piqué como le suda los cojones. Tanto que saldrá diciendo que le gusta la canción y todo.
Piqué es tan subnormal que esto se la trae floja.


----------



## eL PERRO (Ayer a la(s) 3:05 AM)

Blackest dijo:


> Me siento como en la película de la invasión de los ultracuerpos.



Y sin embargo ahi estas tu. Haciendo exactamente lo mismo que esos a los que criticas y de los que haces burla. Cagando hilitos para darle mas bombo y mas propaganda a toda esta puta MONTAÑA DE MIERDA ñariguda


----------



## Alvarogbest (Ayer a la(s) 6:57 AM)

Gente adulta debatiendo sobre esta chorrada, menuda sociedad de imbeciles, normal que cualquier politiquillo les mee luego en la cara


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (Ayer a la(s) 7:04 AM)

Interhez funciona un poco así siempre, es como el covid o como cuando Rubius se fue a Andorra. Todo el mundo repite todo por visualizaciones y pasta.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (Ayer a la(s) 7:07 AM)

A los jurgolistas les hacen fiestas privadas con modelos, lo dijo Pilar Rubio. Lo de la canción es puro marketing.


----------



## terraenxebre (Ayer a la(s) 7:36 AM)

Tened en cuenta una cosa, detrás de cada mujer hay una Shakira en potencia


----------



## Pepeprisas (Ayer a la(s) 8:32 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)*
> Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse
> 
> 
> ...



Oh un estudio con moscas! Entonces a los humanos nos debe pasar los mismo!
Verás tú cuando se enteren lo que hacen las MANTIS.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Ayer a la(s) 8:41 AM)

Pepeprisas dijo:


> Oh un estudio con moscas! Entonces a los humanos nos debe pasar los mismo!
> Verás tú cuando se enteren lo que hacen las MANTIS.





algunos sabemos que:


la mosca de la fruta y el ser humano comparten más del 60% de los genes, lo que ha vuelto a este organismo perfecto para la investigación. Y de ese 60%
las moscas muestran alrededor de 75% de genes que se sabe que causan enfermedades en los humanos,
poseen más del 90% de genes que pueden desencadenar el cáncer en los seres humanos,
investigadores han visto cómo los humanos y las moscas de la fruta despliegan una proteína casi idéntica, que juega un papel crítico en la respuesta inmune contra bacterias invasoras.










¿En qué nos parecemos a las moscas de la fruta? | UNAM Global


Las moscas de la fruta (cuyo nombre científico es Drosophila melanogaster, o también conocida como mosca del vinagre) tienen grandes ojos y son largas y delgadas, aman las bananas podridas y,




unamglobal.unam.mx













De la mosca al humano, el genoma a través de las especies


Las técnicas de secuenciación genómica y los estudios de genómica comparativa están siendo un generador importantísimo de información sobre la biología de los seres vivos. Diferent




www.elmundo.es


----------



## xicoalegre (Ayer a la(s) 8:43 AM)

Infierno Existencial dijo:


> Sois putapenicos. La nueva guarra de piqué es una españorda botija asquerosa y esa foto es puro retoque y photoshop. Shakira por otra parte es una vieja zumbada.
> 
> En cualquier caso la nueva guarra solo vale para usar de váter y cubo de semen durante un periodo corto y luego mandarla a la mierda, ella gana la fama de puta que le corresponde y ya



Joder cuanto romanticismo


----------



## Pepeprisas (Ayer a la(s) 8:43 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> algunos sabemos que:
> 
> 
> la mosca de la fruta y el ser humano comparten más del 60% de los genes, lo que ha vuelto a este organismo perfecto para la investigación. Y de ese 60%
> ...



Y los antiguos sin saberlo...


----------



## CAESAR II (Ayer a la(s) 4:27 PM)

Los narigudos han decidido que esta semana todo el mundo debe hablar de Shakira.

Que así sea.

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Dragón Asesino (Ayer a la(s) 8:01 PM)

Mi pregunta es... Por qué todos los estrogenizados que hacen videos reacción de esta bazofia ponen TODOS la puta misma cara esa con la boca abierta???? Es que lo hacen aposta??? Dan ganas de matarlos, joder.


----------



## Furymundo (Ayer a la(s) 8:31 PM)

Dragón Asesino dijo:


> Mi pregunta es... Por qué todos los estrogenizados que hacen videos reacción de esta bazofia ponen TODOS la puta misma cara esa con la boca abierta???? Es que lo hacen aposta??? Dan ganas de matarlos, joder.



es el efecto soja


----------



## 121 (Ayer a la(s) 11:48 PM)

Marca Hispánica dijo:


> Si Aitana puede dejar a su novio de toda la vida y buscarse otros con más dinero y fama, bien puede Piqué buscarse una más joven. Pensaba que esto estaba asumido en el mundo de la farándula.



Al novio de toda la vida lo dejó para ponerse a salir con su compañero de programa, al que dejó cuando se le cruzó un actor de moda de buena familia, al que ahora ha dejado para zorrear con cantantes top del momento 

Lo de Aitana es una hipergamia nivel estratosfera


----------



## Sansonuro (Hoy a la(s) 9:46 AM)

Clin Isbu dijo:


> Hazmerreír de los NPCs que aplauden como focas todo lo mainstream,
> no veo por ningún lado el ridículo de Piqué,
> más bien queda como idiota y resentida la panchita,
> 
> ...



No disimules. Tienes un parguela escondido en lo más hondo de tu ser. Déjalo salir, hombre. No te hagas el macho alfa, que no te va. A los hombres de verdad no nos hace falta aparentar, porque esto no va de hombres y mujeres. Defender al pijo subnormal del Piqué no tiene justificación. Precisamente el nene se ha dejado engañar por dos tetas de 22 años y ha mandado a tomar por culo el tinglado que tenía montado. Es tonto sin remedio. Su fortuna le va a durar menos que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio.


----------



## SexyVIcky (Hoy a la(s) 10:02 AM)

Sansonuro dijo:


> No disimules. Tienes un parguela escondido en lo más hondo de tu ser. Déjalo salir, hombre. No te hagas el macho alfa, que no te va. A los hombres de verdad no nos hace falta aparentar, porque esto no va de hombres y mujeres. Defender al pijo subnormal del Piqué no tiene justificación. Precisamente el nene se ha dejado engañar por dos tetas de 22 años y ha mandado a tomar por culo el tinglado que tenía montado. Es tonto sin remedio. Su fortuna le va a durar menos que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio.



No se por donde empezar.
No disimulo nada.Tengo 47 tacos y contando.


----------



## Clin Isbu (Hoy a la(s) 10:35 AM)

Sansonuro dijo:


> No disimules. Tienes un parguela escondido en lo más hondo de tu ser. Déjalo salir, hombre. No te hagas el macho alfa, que no te va. A los hombres de verdad no nos hace falta aparentar, porque esto no va de hombres y mujeres. Defender al pijo subnormal del Piqué no tiene justificación. Precisamente el nene se ha dejado engañar por dos tetas de 22 años y ha mandado a tomar por culo el tinglado que tenía montado. Es tonto sin remedio. Su fortuna le va a durar menos que un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio.



Piqué hará lo que le salga de los cojones,
según tú tiene que estar aguantando a la panchita zumbada por "los negocios",
no puedes ser más subnormal.

"Los hombres de verdad no nos hace falta aparentar bla bla"

Ya solo con esa frase te estás contradiciendo, mongolo.


----------



## Chaini (hace 6 minutos)

Nunca me ha gustado Shakira como cantante, sobre este tema esta resentidisima, que pague un terapeuta que dinero tiene para pagarlo
Sobre el asunto de los cuernos lo mejor han sido los memes. 

De psiquiatro por lo menos:


----------

